# Good breeding loft designs?



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Anyone know any good loft design websites with free plans? ( not a racing loft)


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

my loft is accually a large chicken coop, try www.myamishgoods.com, they r well made and work fine for my pigeons. its not a design but good lofts if u want to just buy


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Just check out the Loft Design section here on PT. There are lot of plan and lot og wonderful information. So I understand you are just looking for a breeding loft design? that could just about be anything even as simple as pen. Do youe home work there is a lot to think about.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

*starter loft*

here the link to what gemcC5150 was talking about http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how about a breeding gazebo!...lol..

http://www.silvio-co.com/pigeons/BREEDING_ GAZEBO.htm


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

lol lots of flying room in breeding gazebo


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

I had 24 cockatiels inside a Gazebo,with an aviary outside .It was a really nice setup for breeding.


----------

